# Coffee....what do you mean coffee!!!!!!!



## fridgedoc (Nov 3, 2011)

Well hopefully that got your attention









Apart from my introduction this my first post and it's a sad tale, having a greek father means I was introduced to strong black coffee from an early age 12 or 13 and drank it ever since.

For the last 6 years I have been using an Bifinett espresso machine, I believe made by Delonghi for Lidl, very cheap but a 3 year warranty, now I'm no expert but I know what I like and it made a lush tasting espresso with a good creme but it's getting old and worn as it is used every day I'm at home, normally 7 days a week, then I was offered a Gaggia Coffee deluxe, yippee!! thought I, a real espresso machine.

When I got it home the first thing I did was give it a de-scale and a general clean up, filled the water tank and turned it on, ran the pump to prime it, left it for about 10 min's, loaded with Lavazza espresso and switched the pump on (at this point I would like to say I have used commercial machines in restaurants and bars so I am not a novice when it comes to espresso machines) the pump ran, it was dry!!! it then picked up water but of cause the water would not be hot enough, stopped pump reloaded with coffee and ran again, this time the pump ran dry for a second or two coffee came rushing out of the machine and the cup was filled in a matter of seconds, tasted coffee and yuck!!! started again, tamped down really hard, this only slowed the flow slightly but it tasted a lot better but not good and very little creme.

I have not stripped the machine yet, I feel very disappointed but is it the machine or me ? I know I'm only using packet coffee but it always worked in my cheapo Bifinett (under £40) now do I spend a few €'s on my bifinett and hopefully get a few more years out of it or spend time and €'s on the Gaggia?

I fully understand you don't have "MY" Gaggia in front of you so it's not easy to answer my questions but please throw any questions or suggestions and I will answer or carry out what you suggest.

I thank you in advance and look forward to your writings.


----------



## jimbow (Oct 13, 2011)

With Espresso, the granularity of the ground coffee affects the flow rate of the water through the coffee and hence the amount of time the water is in contact with the coffee. Basically, the finer the ground coffee, the slower the water will flow through it and the higher the contact time.

Typically it is necessary to tune the granularity of the ground coffee for each machine and sometimes adjust on a day to day basis for weather conditions, freshness of coffee, etc. With pre-ground coffee it is not possible to do this because the coffee has already been ground to a generic setting that may not suit your machine.

Many entry to mid level domestic machines address this by using a pressurised portafilter. This device is designed to restrict the water flow through the coffee meaning that a coarser grind of coffee, as often found in pre-ground packs, can be used. Espresso machines with non-pressurised portafilters, like the Gaggia, need finely ground coffee tuned for the machine to get the right flow rate of water through the coffee.

To pair with the Gaggia you should consider a burr grinder to grind coffee fine enough for your machine. These can be very expensive and so you might want to consider a hand burr grinder rather than an electric one which will be significantly cheaper. Examples of suitable hand grinders include models from Porlex and Hario.


----------



## fridgedoc (Nov 3, 2011)

Hi jimbow

Thanks for your post, funny enough I do have a hand grinder, will buy some beans and run a test or seven.

I don't think my gaggia is working correctly, if left on when you go to make a coffee the pump is dry and takes 5 to 8 seconds before it picks up water, I understand the Deluxe does not have a solenoid and will drip after pulling a coffee, I can live with that or maybe one can fit a solenoid don't know if that is possible but I am sure the pump should not end up dry so I guess the bit with the spring / plug (don't know the name for it) is leaking by, will need to strip it out and have a look see.

regards

fridgedoc


----------



## bobbytoad (Aug 12, 2011)

Have you tried to prime the machine to FILL the bolier?

To do this switch all 3 switches on (Power, Steam and Water) now turn on the steam wand and allow a cup or two of water to flow through or untill it stops spluttering.

Close the steam valve off and you will hear the pump under a slight load ( not working hard filling the boiler). Now switch off the steam and water switch - run a little water through the espresso part to cool it down and pour your espresso like normal.

Re fast flow you need finer ground coffee - your aim is 22-27 secs to pour 1 or 2 shots/oz - depending on which size basket you are using.

Careul with your hand grinder - Turkish type coffee setting will be too fine.


----------

